# taping



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

When u tape with a banjo do u spot ur nails in ur flats to prefill first? ive seen some guys do that before and i dont. Should i?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont know why anyone would do that unless they want to make more unnessary work for themselves? Ok so the screws shrink back a little after tape coat, thats why we put a second and third coat on.
Unless they are trying to pre fill the screws then tape then second coat and call that finished


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

no ive seen them spot the nails in the flats and butts to prefill before taping with a banjo. they said they prefill them . but like i said u got 2 more coats that should fill it. i was jw if anyone else did that because i never have when running a banjo. i guess they got more time to kill than i do


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> When u tape with a banjo do u spot ur nails in ur flats to prefill first? ive seen some guys do that before and i dont. Should i?


 
Dern man, you been talking to WAY TOO MANY hand finishers. The reason you use a banjo, weather you know it or not, is to NOT fill the bevel up on the tape coat. The BED coat is what fills the bevel and the screws holes. The tape is JUST to fill the crack, PERIOD !!!!!! 

And the added benift of the banjo, is that it leaves the tape DOWN in the bevel, so there is no DOUBT about the bed coat covering it !!!!

HEY, its a win-win,,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

nope!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> nope!


?????


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> ?????


I think he is answering the original question. I think :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> I think he is answering the original question. I think :whistling2:


Ya know,,, I think your right,,, Gee, I ought to pay more attention !!!!

Thanks for the heads up,,,:thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

maybe those finishers plan on only taping it, bedding it, and skiming it. 2 coats total, and we know that screws need 3 coats, or sometimes they might bleed through paint.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

yea thats what it was. its a guy i know and he hands finishes. but he said he prefills his nails in the angles. jw if anyone else did. i guess everyone has there ways they like to do it


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> yea thats what it was. its a guy i know and he hands finishes. but he said he prefills his nails in the angles. jw if anyone else did. i guess everyone has there ways they like to do it


Thats true, I personally like the fast way


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thats true, I personally like the fast way



:detective: I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you're not an hourly employee :detective:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guess this should be called do you pre fill thread 
I use a bazooka but !!!!!do I pre fill butts and any bad gaps or uneven flats -yes,find it makes a difference if your running boxes
-now if the rocker uses nails on perimeters of drywall , I give nails quick spot on flats (common areas) and up rites in angles (tape and coat shows nail hollows)
- if rocker uses screws to fasten drywall on perimeters then no I don't pre fill (just butts,gaps),got you confused yet ?
- in a nut shell,way more pre fill when nails used,not too much when screws used


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> :detective: I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you're not an hourly employee :detective:


I think that would be a fair assumption.

I love it when folks I know,,, ask me "have you ever had a REAL job",,

I just tell em, No, I'm just a drywaller


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think that would be a fair assumption.
> 
> I love it when folks I know,,, ask me "have you ever had a REAL job",,
> 
> I just tell em, No, I'm just a drywaller


I'm going to steal your saying !!!!! so when anyone ask me what I do for a living ,i'll just say nothing,I'm a taper,Then watch a puzzled dumb look form on their face.....thanks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to steal your saying !!!!! so when anyone ask me what I do for a living ,i'll just say nothing,I'm a taper,Then watch a puzzled dumb look form on their face.....thanks


Glad i could be of some service, in some small way !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny--today I guy asked at lunch time " so what exciting thing ya got going on at work?My answer---" nothing--I,m a drywaller---what a look on his face!!!!!!!


----------



## rocknrus (Apr 19, 2013)

*to pre fill or not to pre fill*

personally I have never used a banjo, but I do play a pretty mean guitar:whistling2: Some boarders seem to come to work angry and take out their frustrations out on the drywall :hammer: for those huge hammer welts I do pre fill those before I tape. I find it saves me a lot of work in the finishing, ie;hollow spots upon light inspection. You will be more satisfied with your end result. :thumbsup:


----------

